# Buying a camera?



## soliloquy (Dec 15, 2010)

i came across this website. seems very useful as it compares one camera to the other. just put down two of whatever cameras you're interested in and voila!

Compare the Canon EOS 50D vs Nikon D300 - Snapsort


i'm still saving up for a pentax K-X camera...


----------



## Wretched (Dec 15, 2010)

I love my 7D!


----------



## emperor_black (Dec 19, 2010)

Nice site. I'm looking for a compact (if possible) digital camera with HD video recording. the biggest problem with my current compact canon camera is the time it takes to snap the picture after the button is pressed. I wish this site had an option to sort cameras by their shutter lag speeds as well.


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 20, 2010)

what canon do you have?
the two companies, in my opinion, that do the best job with point and shoots are panasonic lumix, and canon. 

dont really like the colors on canon though...

but good thing is that the point and shoot cameras have become VERY cheap over the last year or two, so you should think of upgrading perhaps?


----------



## emperor_black (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I'll PM you.


----------

